

Startup School Europe Warmup Party, July 25 - swombat
https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/startup-school-europe-warmup-tickets-12175763035

======
swombat
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7988687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7988687)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7988018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7988018)

